# REW and Java issues on Mac OSX 10.5 - possible fix



## thechairman (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey guys, I've just signed up to your excellent forums in no small part because I wanted to use Room EQ Wizard. However, I've had a few trials issues getting it running and figured that it might be worth sharing how I got around them just in case anyone else is having the same trouble.

I'm running Mac OSX 10.5, so I guess the issue is specific to this system.

Anyway, the problem was a Java error that popped up at runtime, as follows:








_It's not the same as the error noted in the support documents (which relates to the version of the Java Virtual Machine - OSX 10.5 uses the correct one by default)._

To get around this I:

Downloaded the *Linux* .jar files from the download page and unzipped them to the desktop
Opened the "Room EQ Wizard" application file package (Right click on the REW icon and select 'Show Package Contents')
In the Finder window that opens, choose _Contents_->_Resources_->_Java_
Overwrite the .jar files in the application package with the ones downloaded in the Linux zip file

Now the program runs without a hitch - admittedly I haven't used all the features so I can't guarantee it's not going to impede some sort of core functionality but as far as I can tell it's fine.

I'd be glad to hear if there's an easier fix. I assume that the source code is the same for all platforms, just compiled differently, but it'd be good to know if there are any potential complications or operational variations that could occur as a result of using .jar files that were intended for Linux on a Mac

Anyway, hope this is useful to anyone else having the same issue


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Pretty strange, since the jar files are identical for all the REW versions (Windows, Linux and OS X), only difference is the installer for Windows and the Apple jar packager used to distribute the files for OS X.


----------

